# Best alternative too axe fx?



## King Boo

the axe fx is way to expensive, no matter how bad i want it, i can't spend that kind of money. i've been told that the pod HD 500, is a good alternative, but idk i'd like your oppinions. im tired of recording direct out of my line 6 spider 2 half stack.


----------



## Pooluke41

Axe FX 2?


*trollface*





But Seriously, I haven't used one but The Pod X3 or XT seems to be a "good" altenative.


----------



## King Boo

then what would be the "best" alternative


----------



## AySay

pod hd 

you can get it in rack form now too


----------



## loktide

if it's for recording your best alternative would be VST amp sims + cabinet impulses. i own an axefx standard and can honestly say that there are a lot of freeware amp sims that sound and feel very good. definitely comparable to the axefx

here's my suggestions: LeGion (tight modern higain), LePou Lecto (recto), Nick Crow's 8505 (5150), TSE X30 (ENGL e530) and Ignite's stuff

there's also a tubescreamer VSTs by TSE and Ignite

as for cab sims: using VST cabinet impulse responses (IRs) would be actually even 'better' than with the axefx since you can load higher sample rate as well as more simultaneous IRs this way. again, there are a lot of very good free cab IR you can download 

if you have a look at the andy snap forum, there are TONS of info and clips with these freeware amp sims + cab IRs


----------



## King Boo

loktide said:


> if it's for recording your best alternative would be VST amp sims + cabinet impulses. i own an axefx standard and can honestly say that there are a lot of freeware amp sims that sound and feel very good. definitely comparable to the axefx
> 
> here's my suggestions: LeGion (tight modern higain), LePou Lecto (recto), Nick Crow's 8505 (5150), TSE X30 (ENGL e530) and Ignite's stuff
> 
> there's also a tubescreamer VSTs by TSE and Ignite
> 
> as for cab sims: using VST cabinet impulse responses (IRs) would be actually even 'better' than with the axefx since you can load higher sample rate as well as more simultaneous IRs this way. again, there are a lot of very good free cab IR you can download
> 
> if you have a look at the andy snap forum, there are TONS of info and clips with these freeware amp sims + cab IRs


 well i use protools, so VST's are out of the question. I need RTAS files :/


----------



## Mordacain

AySay said:


> pod hd
> 
> you can get it in rack form now too



I've been enjoying my POD HD500 very much. I just checked out the rack version and I don't see that it offers anything the HD500 doesn't (other than the form factor and corresponding FBV jack). Certainly not anything to justify the extra $200 asking price.

I would recommend the HD500 over the desktop variant, unless you don't plan on using any of the extras (XLR balanced outs, L6 link) and already have an FBV footboard. I'm also very pleased with the HD Edit program, its a much nicer interface over other computer to hardware platforms I've used (Digitech GSP1101, Line 6 Flextone IIIXL, older PODs).


----------



## Nesty

Eleven Rack...the poor mans Axe FX !


----------



## danieluber1337

I had a post that listed a ton of software things somewhere.. I'll go find it...

Ahh! Here we go.




danieluber1337 said:


> *Amp Simulators:*
> 
> LePou's Amps
> Ignite Amps
> AcmeBarGig
> Onqel's Amps
> Nick Crow
> 
> *Tube Screamers:*
> 
> TSE-808
> TS-999
> 
> *Cab Impulses:*
> 
> RedWirez Impulses
> God's Cab impulses
> VampIRe Impulses (requires registration at GAM)
> Sperimental Impulses (Alu from GAM - requires registration at GAM)
> GuitarHacks Impulses
> 
> *Cab Impulse Loaders*
> 
> AcmeBarGig's iFace (for use with RedWirez - free with purchase of Head Case)
> LeCab2
> 
> *All-In-One Cab Solutions:*
> 
> AcmeBarGig's Filter Cabs (free with purchase of Head Case)
> ReCabinet
> Nebula
> 
> *Cab Utilites*
> 
> AcmeBarGig's Cab Enhancer (for use with ANY cab sim)



I HIGHLY recommend AcmeBarGig's software. I absolutely love Ken's work.

AcmeBarGig


----------



## loktide

King Boo said:


> well i use protools, so VST's are out of the question. I need RTAS files :/



i use logic. most of these are available as VST, RTAS and AU


----------



## ahjteam

King Boo said:


> well i use protools, so VST's are out of the question. I need RTAS files :/



But if you want an ampsim I would recommend that you download the demo versions and try which ones you like the best and then buy that one. At least these ones have a limited "free versions" in RTAS format: 

- Digidesign Eleven 
- IK Multimedia Amplitube 3 
- Line6 Pod Farm 2.5 
- Native Instruments Guitar Rig 

Note that they all only have like 2-3 amps (usually like Fender + Marshall + some bass amp), but at least GR has a tubescream in it. 

Also free RTAS ampsims that I know are:

- Kuassa Amplification Lite (I really like this one)
- Studio Devil BVC (Marshall style, not my thing but give it a shot anyway)
- Two Notes Torpedo-PI FREE

Also I have compiled this list on the UM forum that has pretty much 90% of the available guitar ampsim software available: 

List of guitar ampsim software - Ultimate Metal Forum


----------



## niffnoff

^ You forgot revalver


----------



## ahjteam

niffnoff said:


> ^ You forgot revalver



Last time I checked Revalver didn't have a free version (but they do have a demo), but my info could be outdated. But on the list I have Revalver listed under "Peavey" and yes, Revalver has RTAS version too.


----------



## niffnoff

ahjteam said:


> Last time I checked Revalver didn't have a free version (but they do have a demo), but my info could be outdated. But on the list I have Revalver listed under "Peavey" and yes, Revalver has RTAS version too.



Realistically though Pod Farm 2.5 isn't exactly free, you have to pay just to get the basic models, essentially a demo but you can use with any interface (so it says)


----------



## USMarine75

Depends on your price range... 

I have IK Multimedia 3/metal/hendrix (running through Garageband) and I love it... Metal, Fender, or Hendrix are only $99 and come with the DI cable for guitar to USB. Amplitube 3 is $300 but comes with the USB wah pedal. (I own Soldano, Engl, and Peavey 5150 amps and I think Amplitube does a great job of accurately modeling them.) Only con is that Amplitube is very RAM intensive so you need a good comp with at least 4GB... I have 8 and with Superior Drummer 2.0 maxed out I need all my other programs/apps closed. (Youtube "Dimi Nalbantov" he has some great demos with Amplitube as well as some other VST/RTAS software)

Some other options to the POD HD are:

Digitech RP1000 - great sounding and has true bypass of the amp sim as well as external FX patch loop, but no MIDI control





Digitech iPB-10 - great if you have an iPad.


 

Digidesign 11 rack - bought this and returned it... I hated it. Some great sounding amps and FX, but originally only 12 amps and no ability to blend them or tweak them... when I had it there was no upgrades available, but now they finally upgraded this with around 10 new amp models because the original was weak for anything heavier than 70's and 80's rock sounds (As a comparison my Vetta has 80 amps and I can blend 2 together). Avid | Eleven Rack




TC Electronic G-System - expensive ($1200) but best professional sounding FX I've heard (IMO)




TC Electronic Nova - cheaper version, almost as good




Boss GT-10 - I know a lot of people that prefer this for bang-for-buck as best sounding FX (the haters that say Digitech FX sound cheap)




Best value:
[These are both less than $300 and I got the Zoom for $260. Not the best, but for the money the Zoom has 2 12AX7 tubes, 2 pedals, 96k sampling, and sounds pretty damn good. The 3D wah pedal on the Zoom is pretty neat too you can assign FX both heel/toe and left/right.]

Vox Tonelab




Zoom G9.22tt


----------



## ahjteam

niffnoff said:


> Realistically though Pod Farm 2.5 isn't exactly free, you have to pay just to get the basic models, essentially a demo but you can use with any interface (so it says)



Wrong. From the Line6 website:



> *Try POD Farm for free!*
> Download POD Farm 2.5 for free and try it with a limited model set. Upgrade to the full version at any time. Download POD Farm 2.5 now


----------



## ArrowHead

ahjteam said:


> Wrong. From the Line6 website:



Wrong.

Pod farm 2.5 consists of 18 basic models and 24 cabs, while Platinum includes all 78+ models and 24 cabs. As is the same for preceding gearbox, XT, X3, and other Line 6 devices.

Pod farm free consists of TWO models, and a handful of effects. Therefore he was correct, you have to PAY to get the BASIC models.

I think you two are arguing around each other. It's a severely limited demo. It IS usable alone, but the free version was never really useful as a standalone produce (nor was it meant to be).

And finally, the model sounds in Pod Farm, Pod XT, Pod X3, and all other line 6 products preceding the POD HD are some of the most outdated modeling on the market. While they can sound good, they're barely competition for the latest wave of digital modeling software, let alone the Axe FX which is the TOP of that latest wave.

People keep suggestion POD x3, Pod Farm, etc... as an alternative because of the sheer number of models and effects. But for response, articulation, and general feel the models in the POD HD are far better, and they are the only new models Line 6 has offered us in a long, long time. And if you're going strictly the software route, plugins like Overloud TH2 and others are head and shoulders above the old POD models.

I use the POD HD, and thus far am very happy with it. This is after years using Guitarport, Pod, Toneport, Gearbox, Pod Farm, Pod Farm 2, Pod XT, Pod X3, etc... I am a big fan of line 6. And the POD HD sounds and feel make all the old ones look awful.


----------



## danieluber1337

Why use Pro Tools when you could use Reaper... ?

Honestly, I've not heard any arguments that warrant giving up VSTs for Pro Tools. It can't be that good. Not to mention it's expensive as fuck.

$600 for the program is way too much. I'd rather buy a guitar with that money. Hell, save up for an Axe-FX.

$250-$350 for an upgrade of the $300 version? That's _basically_ just as much as the full version.

$300 version? And you can only use M-Audio interfaces? Screw you, Avid.

With $600, you could buy Pro Tools OR Reaper and Superior Drummer and Metal Foundry... or any other software. Trilian. Head Case / Amplitube / Revalver / Guitar Rig / Kuassa / RedWirez Impulses / POD Farm ...

\rant

Sorry, just don't see the point


----------



## ahjteam

ArrowHead said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Pod farm 2.5 consists of 18 basic models and 24 cabs, while Platinum includes all 78+ models and 24 cabs. As is the same for preceding gearbox, XT, X3, and other Line 6 devices.
> 
> Pod farm free consists of TWO models, and a handful of effects. Therefore he was correct, you have to PAY to get the BASIC models.



I still stand by my original statement:



> But if you want an ampsim I would recommend that you download the demo versions and try which ones you like the best and then buy that one. At least these ones have a limited "free versions" in RTAS format:
> 
> Note that they all only have like 2-3 amps





danieluber1337 said:


> Why use Pro Tools when you could use Reaper... ?



I use both Cubase and Pro Tools 8 M-Powered (but I do have the Pro Tools 9 upgrade right in front of me, just waiting for the ilok2 to arrive), and I use Pro Tools so that I can open and transfer sessions that were recorded in "real" studios. And I won't even go to the price politics, you either pay or you don't use. It's as simple as that.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Don't overlook the Vetta II






A properly Eq'd patch will make this sound awesome, just ask Michael Keene, Dino Cazares, Fredrik Thordendal, Mårten Hagström...


----------



## pitbulltodd

podx3 or podhd


----------



## KingAenarion

danieluber1337 said:


> Why use Pro Tools when you could use Reaper... ?



Features, stability, integration.

A solid Pro Tools rig (particularly an HD one) is a reliable thing. AVID cater to the professional market, including same day service and replacement on hardware to professionals who pay for it. 

Despite not having a few features that a musician or home studio owner would regularly use, it has a lot of features that those in post-production DO use.

It is a very powerful program that does a LOT of things. THAT is why people use it. Also, they design and build completely integrated systems. They design the hardware and software to work seamlessly together, and while their lower end interfaces are meh... the higher end stuff (particularly when supplemented with Apogee or similar) is really quite good.


Reaper is not a post production program at all for one, also, it lacks things like a score editor and while an amazing program for its price, lacks some features a professional would use (including things like SMPTE or EBU integration for work with consoles)


----------



## GTailly

AySay said:


> pod hd
> 
> you can get it in rack form now too


 
This looks like the best answer to me. I even remember someone saying the pod HD was the poor man's axe FX. (no offense of any kind)

I have seen plenty of sweet results done with it too. You should check out Ola Englund's new videos. He gives a great example ofpossibilities with it.


----------



## GTailly

KingAenarion said:


> Features, stability, integration.
> 
> A solid Pro Tools rig (particularly an HD one) is a reliable thing. AVID cater to the professional market, including same day service and replacement on hardware to professionals who pay for it.
> 
> Despite not having a few features that a musician or home studio owner would regularly use, it has a lot of features that those in post-production DO use.
> 
> It is a very powerful program that does a LOT of things. THAT is why people use it. Also, they design and build completely integrated systems. They design the hardware and software to work seamlessly together, and while their lower end interfaces are meh... the higher end stuff (particularly when supplemented with Apogee or similar) is really quite good.
> 
> 
> Reaper is not a post production program at all for one, also, it lacks things like a score editor and while an amazing program for its price, lacks some features a professional would use (including things like SMPTE or EBU integration for work with consoles)


 

Excellent answer IMO.

But honestly, it all depends on what your real needs are. I personally am nowhere near profesionnal and REAPER does the job for me.

I have never been a huge fan of protools but I must admit it will always be a good software.
Maybe, try REAPEr in its evaluation version and see if you like it for what you need to do.

EDIT: Sorry for double post.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

POD HD bean.

200 bucks cheaper than the pro, 100 less than the 500, same amps and effects. I bought one for recording and it just kills.


----------



## 3salvation

It was a question for an alternative to Axe, so how come Pro Tools/Reaper thingy gets into this?
And to answer original Q - decent amp (the one You mentioned ain't one), cab and mic or amp and cab sims or preamp and cab sims. Or Pod if You have to. 
I think it is better to start with the basics and go from there then get a thing that does 20 things at the same time beyond your control.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

3salvation said:


> It was a question for an alternative to Axe, so how come Pro Tools/Reaper thingy gets into this?
> And to answer original Q - decent amp (the one You mentioned ain't one), cab and mic or amp and cab sims or preamp and cab sims. Or Pod if You have to.
> I think it is better to start with the basics and go from there then get a thing that does 20 things at the same time beyond your control.



Why waste money building up to something that does a lot?

Just buy what can do what you need it to and if it has a bit of a learning curve go with it and take the time to get familiar.


----------



## Animus

How about just get a real tube amp?


----------



## TGN

King Boo said:


> well i use protools, so VST's are out of the question. I need RTAS files :/



FXpansion offers a VST to RTAS tool. I haven't actually used it but I have been eyeing it from time to time. (If anyone has used it please share your experience with it.)


----------



## KingAenarion

TGN said:


> FXpansion offers a VST to RTAS tool. I haven't actually used it but I have been eyeing it from time to time. (If anyone has used it please share your experience with it.)



Glitchy. Some VSTs wrap well, others definitely don't


----------



## V_I_R_U_S

I've had sticky dreams about the Vetta


----------



## greglecompte

kemper kpa


----------



## yellow

Eleven Rack w/ Expansion Pack


----------

